# IEC requires return flights booking where can you get flights 12+ months in advance?



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

So I'm hoping once my IEC Work Experience visa is approved I can get booking flights ready to go but it requires you either book a return flight or have the money in your account now it seems counter productive to book the flight later down the line as it will cost more as you pay one way supplement sometimes....

But nowhere seems to let you book more than 12 months in advance this is no use at all because that means leaving it right up until the month you plan to leave before booking the flights....but will need to plan other things such as haulage and insurance in the meantime...

Any ideas?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You can't book more than 364 days in advance... anywhere.


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> You can't book more than 364 days in advance... anywhere.


so why the hell make it one of the requirements that you have your return flights booked? I can understand it as they want proof you will leave the country but really if its not possible.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Have the money available and book the flights etc11months in advance if its that important. That still gives plenty of time.


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

Freddy_uk said:


> Have the money available and book the flights etc11months in advance if its that important. That still gives plenty of time.


Still you pay one way supplement which can add up....as someone trying to do all of this on a tight budget it doesn't help...


----------



## onewayticket (Jan 20, 2012)

It's nice to have a return ticket if everything goes balls up and you need an exit strategy though you don't require one. If you can show proof of funds even in credit card form you are fine with a one way ticket. I'm on my 3rd visa and haven't had a return ticket yet, nor have been asked to show proof of funds. 

I understand it's cheaper to by a return ticket though who knows what part of the country you'll be in in 12 months. One way flights to the UK can be pretty cheap anyway. Sometimes it's almost as cheap to fly to Europe from Vancouver than to the East of Canada. 

Agreed it's stupid to ask for a return ticket but you have to take into account that 1000's of people come here on a WHV who are leaving home for the 1st time and can barely dress themselves let alone keep money for a ticket home.

As for needing to organise haulage.. what the hell you bringing if just for a year?? and as for insurance you'll be needing that the entire time you're in Canada anyway, don't count on getting local coverage on a one year visa.


----------



## NOC (Nov 1, 2011)

try Canadian Affair website, really cheap and you can book as close to the year as you can or want and then just change the flights dates closer to when you want to return


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

NOC said:


> try Canadian Affair website, really cheap and you can book as close to the year as you can or want and then just change the flights dates closer to when you want to return


Firstly, Canadian Affair bookings are non-changeable.

Secondly, you have to use the return portion of any ticket within 364 days of initial travel. That is to say, if you don't use a return flight within a year, it's gone. If you have any inclination that you intend to stay even 1 day over a year, you should go with one ways.


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've debated the same thing. I've decided to book a one-way fare. Although it is not good value for money the quotes I've been getting from Australia are still $1000 cheaper. If a return ticket is cheaper, buy the return but just don't use the return part of the ticket. If one way is cheaper, even if only by a bit it means you can use the money you've saved on something else.


----------

